# Florida - Send me what you have! Dec22-Jan7 all or portion including Week52 [2019]



## Brokenjeep

I am looking for Week 52 [of 2019]... and all or portion of the time between Dec 22-Jan7.  My plans are open and in the past, we have gotten lucky.  Family of 4, can be 1-4 bedrooms, lock-offs are fine and the price in proportion to the amenities.  Please let me know if you have anything available and I will remove the request once filled.  Thanks!  Cameron


----------



## WVBaker

Brokenjeep said:


> I am looking for Week 52... and all or portion of the time between Dec 22-Jan7.  My plans are open and in the past, we have gotten lucky.  Family of 4, can be 1-4 bedrooms, lock-offs are fine and the price in proportion to the amenities.  Please let me know if you have anything available and I will remove the request once filled.  Thanks!  Cameron


Hilton Grand @ Tuscany Village. One night 12/27. Unit is a deluxe 3 bedroom.


----------



## tschwa2

Summer Bay Resort over New Years (near Orlando)
Friday, December 27-Friday January 3, 2020
1 Bedroom $575 (sleeps 4)


----------



## rapmarks

My daughter is planning to go to Orlando after Christmas, needs two bedroom, so keep posting what you have


----------



## Brokenjeep

WVBaker said:


> Hilton Grand @ Tuscany Village. One night 12/27. Unit is a deluxe 3 bedroom.


IM'd Thanks


----------



## Brokenjeep

tschwa2 said:


> Summer Bay Resort over New Years (near Orlando)
> Friday, December 27-Friday January 3, 2020
> 1 Bedroom $575 (sleeps 4)



Thanks tschwa2, under consideration!


----------



## rapmarks

tschwa2 said:


> Summer Bay Resort over New Years (near Orlando)
> Friday, December 27-Friday January 3, 2020
> 1 Bedroom $575 (sleeps 4)


if you find a two bedroom, would be interested


----------



## jules54

Star Island,Westgate Lakes,Westgate Towers, Westgate All gold Crown 
All one bedrooms 12/22-12/29 some studios available for the New Years weeks at Westgate Resorts.

Text me for year end clearance pricing 
402-432-6706
Julie


----------



## Renzo

Brokenjeep said:


> I am looking for Week 52... and all or portion of the time between Dec 22-Jan7.  My plans are open and in the past, we have gotten lucky.  Family of 4, can be 1-4 bedrooms, lock-offs are fine and the price in proportion to the amenities.  Please let me know if you have anything available and I will remove the request once filled.  Thanks!  Cameron


Westgate lakes 3 bedrooms dec 21-28
If interested please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## K.vbee

Hi,
I have Williamsburg, va

December 28-Saturday —- January 4
2 BR, sleep 6, Jet-tub, sauna, full kitchen, laundry - in the unit. 

Text if interested: 757-34–1632
Kate


----------



## K.vbee

Ops, 344


----------



## jules54

Sent u PM


----------



## Brokenjeep

Brokenjeep said:


> I am looking for Week 52... and all or portion of the time between Dec 22-Jan7.  My plans are open and in the past, we have gotten lucky.  Family of 4, can be 1-4 bedrooms, lock-offs are fine and the price in proportion to the amenities.  Please let me know if you have anything available and I will remove the request once filled.  Thanks!  Cameron


I wanted to thank everyone for the replies and hope that some of the time shares posted have found buyers!  I picked up something for week 52 in the keys so just focusing on -Dec 24-28 in the Orlando area for Christmas with kids, I realize its not a full timeshare week..  I will go back through anything that has been sent to me to see if anything matches up.
Thanks again


----------



## cyntravel

Hi Cam 
Sent you a PM.



Brokenjeep said:


> I wanted to thank everyone for the replies and hope that some of the time shares posted have found buyers!  I picked up something for week 52 in the keys so just focusing on -Dec 24-28 in the Orlando area for Christmas with kids, I realize its not a full timeshare week..  I will go back through anything that has been sent to me to see if anything matches up.
> Thanks again


----------



## Jjtimeshare

cyntravel said:


> Hi Cam
> Sent you a PM.


Did you find the week in Orlando you were looking for? Are you still looking?


----------



## RX8

Jjtimeshare said:


> Did you find the week in Orlando you were looking for? Are you still looking?



This is an old thread and they were looking for a TS for late December into early January.


----------



## Makai Guy

Closing to prevent more stray responses.


----------

